# Look at my feet!



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Daisy is on the left, Panda, on the right. Sleeping bums...

Then...LOOK AT THIS:









Why are their feet so different?? 







>

THE FEET??









His very short ears 









Size difference...the feet!








And that's Jake

Daisy is a full APBT..so what does that make Panda with his feet? Which foot looks more like your dogs? lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

His feet look like my Mack Trucks did. Mack Truck was an American Bulldog. He had the same reddish color on them too he would get rashes and sun burns cause of his white fur and pink skin. Here's a pic of our old boy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The reddish color could also come from being in the crate too long, or the dog excessively licking his feet. A good whitening shampoo left to soak on him for a few minutes can clear that right up for ya. I don't know if that's exactly the answer you were looking for, but that's I what I thought the gist of your question was.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, the red on his feet is bc likes to lay in the sun and they're a little bit dirtier then they should be, he hasn't had a bath with his special shampoo in like a week lol. I don't really ever catch him licking his feet either... I was talking about like the whole shape like Daisy's is longer and narrower, much more delicate looking and Panda's foot is like webbed and more like a circle, he's got big fat paw's compared to hers, I was curious to see which foot shape everyone else's dogs have lol, but thank you I have to buy him sun screen very soon!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

just looks like your boy still has some growin to do


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> just looks like your boy still has some growin to do


Really?? When do they actually stop growing? I think he's about 1 1/2. I know german shepherds don't "fully mature" in till they are 3 and I can see that in Jake but Panda's just getting...wider?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

is he a mix dog? my boy had huge paws- like rediculous up until probly a month or 2 ago when his long legs finally started balancin em out. he's about 8 months now. usually they stop growin up at 1 and fill out til 2 or 3... maybe he is just more bully? would love to see more pics


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

From what the previous "foster" told me, he's from the razors edge bloodline, but from what i've seen they're all blue and he's pure white. I uno if the people were BYB but either way he's my short fattie muffin  with a big head and short little legs but he's around 65lbs and still going up, when he stands on his hind legs he reaches prolly only 4ft around the middle of my stomach and im 5'4. He's afraid of cameras it gets difficult because my cat enjoys the flash in his face and will jump in all the pictures but ill try!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> it gets difficult because my cat enjoys the flash in his face and will jump in all the pictures but ill try!


omg i just got a hilarious mental video of that


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Ok here are a couple more pictures...You think hes more bully then pit? What does that mean?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are two seperate breeds. The American Bullies came about from crossing the AmStaff with the APBT. If the Bloodline is RE then he would be an American Bully Not an American Pit Bull Terrier. From the looks of him I'd say Bully too. He sure is frickin cute  There is a ton of info in the bloodline section of the forum if you type in RE you will find a lot of good info. Hope that can help a bit


----------

